# Still Stories Photography - My Website...



## MikeBookPro (Sep 6, 2009)

After going back and forth between a handful of flash website providers (mainly CMD and Photobiz), I decided to go the static blog/portfolio route.  My primary concerns were browser compatibility and search engine optimization capability, so I decided to spend some time, set up a blog/portfolio.

Here it is!  PLEASE let me know what you think.

Still Stories Photography


----------

